
What electricity data reveals about the pandemic - bradfordswanson
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/20/climate/nyt-climate-newsletter-pollution-coronavirus.html#link-67747c50
======
fivetimesfast
I’ve had one of these for a few years now. It sent me an alert halfway through
March saying our usage was trending high.

